# iPad Mini Retina qualité du son avec casque



## Dak94 (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai fait quelques recherches pour avoir un avis sur la qualité sonore via un casque mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

En comparaison avec un iphone 5s par exemple, est ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire si la qualité sonore est plutôt équivalente ou moin bien.

Avec un bon casque bien sur .

Merci.


----------



## Tuolumne (21 Janvier 2014)

Avec un bon casque, le son sera excellent. Ne t'inquiéte pas pour ça.


----------



## Dak94 (22 Janvier 2014)

Merci, quelqu'un d'autre pourrais donner sont avis sur la question ?

Perso, je suis actuellement sur une Nexus 5 et je trouve la qualité sonore plutot ... plat, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester un iphone 5S d'un ami et y'as rien a redire, c'est du tout bon pour la qualité d'écoute.

Comme je voudrais plutot taper dans une tablette voila pourquoi je demande.

ps : j'ai demande dans un apple store, la reponse que j'ai eu : " j'en sais rien, je suppose que oui " 
... GG les mecs -_-


----------



## doupold (22 Janvier 2014)

Dak94 a dit:


> Merci, quelqu'un d'autre pourrais donner sont avis sur la question ?
> 
> Perso, je suis actuellement sur une Nexus 5 et je trouve la qualité sonore plutot ... plat, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester un iphone 5S d'un ami et y'as rien a redire, c'est du tout bon pour la qualité d'écoute.
> 
> ...



Tu aurais du profiter de ta présence dans le Apple Store pour tester!!


----------



## cillab (27 Janvier 2014)

bonjour 
moi j'ais choisi un koss 
le son est nikel


----------

